# 1986 Super Sport



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 17, 2017)

Noticed this one on the local CL a couple weeks ago and the title just said Super Sport so of course clicked on it. Was a little disappointed when it was a newer one but the more I looked at it it grew on me. Researched it and these are pretty nice bikes. There were only two above it that year (Paramount and Peloton)  Pretty original except for seat (which to me looks better than the original black San Marco), tape and pedals.  Almost everything is Shimano 600 which people still seem to like.  Columbus Tenax frame.  Catalog says 22 pounds and that seems right.  To me it screams out for whitewalls but those 700c ones are pricey.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 17, 2017)

Always wanted to pick one of these up, its my birth year bike.  Cool ride.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 18, 2017)

I have an '87 model and it's a very nice riding bike. I can't really tell the difference between it and my same year Circuit(next model up).
I like this paint scheme better than the pink & white on my '87.


----------



## rhenning (Jan 18, 2017)

It might be just the picture but to me the fork/upper frame appears to be bent back on the bike in the picture.  Roger


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't think so. Here is a better pic, also a pic I grabbed off the web. They look the same to me.  Not a fan of the black seat though.


----------



## WVBicycles (Jan 22, 2017)

I owned one of these and road it for 2 seasons it was a great bike I only sold it because it was too big for me. I read somewhere that either Giant or Panasonic made these for Scwhinn not too sure how accurate that info is but still a solid bike.


----------

